# Scare ideas (what do you think)



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

This years theme for my haunt will be an asylum and I'm trying to come up with scare ideas. 
This drawing done with Sketchup may help visualize it.









Out front in the yard will be my graveyard and a floating grim reaper with 3-axis skull greeting and delivering haunt rules.

The 1st room of the haunt will be setup like a waiting room (staging area to seperate guests from the cue line) to give me an opportunity to provide some backstory/foreshadowing. I'm working on developing a documentary type video about the asylum with some flashes of things to come and some Whitenoise movie type effects. The TV (only light in the room) will be on a stand that will have a drop/slide panel with a prop or actor for the first big scare.

Next room will be a security/nurses station and either an endless hall illusion or peppers ghost directly in front of the guests when passing the area (will have to see how it goes) maybe I can incorporate both effects into one.

3rd room will be a padded cell. Not sure what to do for a scare this may just be one of those rooms with a freaky actor that appears to be restrained, but isn't. Or I might do some sort of underneath a bed scare.

The next area will be the maze. In the maze I plan on having a dark caged cell dimly (3'X6' space limitations) lit from the outside where you can't see the contents of the cell and have an actor or prop jump out from the dark and bang on the cell door (it's a panel with chainlink fence)...pretty simple and some will probably expect it.

Going past the cell is a long hallway where another similar cell will be. Need to come up with a scare for here. Again due to space this will be a 4' X 4' cell viewable from two sides in the maze.

The next passage way of the cell will be a brightly lit from above hallway that will have about 30 white curtains. It's not much of a scare, but seems endless and you don't really know what to expect. At the end of the curtains it dead ends to a white wall. You feel like an idiot when you get there...lol I did at a haunt I visited last year. Exit directly left.

Next will be the bug room (area) I have 300+ cockroaches, spiders, and various other creepy critters for here. 1st cell will be directly behind them, and may be an opportunity for second scare for the actor.

Then you will be directed back by the second cell with a small partition on the way hiding my [URL="http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15272[/URL] prop. Hopefully the 2nd cell can be a diversion for the pneumatic prop.

The next room will be my dot room...self explanatory.

And then a room for one final scare (still undetermined).

So what do you think?!?


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe you can use a straight jacket and a shiatsu to make a "patient" that is rocking back and forth and muttering to themselves.

Looks well thought out and like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

how about haveing it look like some one is being 'pulled back' into a wall or duct work , like one of the scary movies had this year. thats what Iam trying to accomplish this year.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

SpookySam said:


> Maybe you can use a straight jacket and a shiatsu to make a "patient" that is rocking back and forth and muttering to themselves.
> 
> Looks well thought out and like it would be a lot of fun.


Just picked up another shiatsu at lunch for $3 at a thrift store....lol.



ubzest said:


> how about haveing it look like some one is being 'pulled back' into a wall or duct work , like one of the scary movies had this year. thats what Iam trying to accomplish this year.


Maybe I could do that instead of the endless hall/peppers ghost illusion. I have a large piece of black neoprene that I might be able to use for the wall to do something like that or maybe even have hands/face pressed against it like something is trying to come out of the wall.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great plan, Joker!

Waiting room sounds like a perfect setup for a "The Ring"-kind of character coming out of the TV stand (fits the Asylum theme too). Maybe you could strobe the character as they pop out to give it a wilder effect?

Padded cell might be a cool area to try out a "hearing voices" gag, with some hidden speakers and changing balance from channel 1 to channel 2 audio (or surround sound if you want to get fancy). Could start with whispers and ramp up to screams and hysterical laughter, with the actor in a straight jacket twitching and/or flailing around by the wall.

Are you thinking of adding ankle ticklers to the bug room? That and the appropriate audio should freak some kids out.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Bone To Pick said:


> Great plan, Joker!
> 
> Waiting room sounds like a perfect setup for a "The Ring"-kind of character coming out of the TV stand (fits the Asylum theme too). Maybe you could strobe the character as they pop out to give it a wilder effect?
> 
> ...


Their will be actual video playing on the TV and the actor/prop will pop out probably from underneath the TV. I don't think they'll ever see it coming.

I have the 6 channel version of Zombietronix's The Othersiders that would be great for hearing voices.

For ankle ticklers I was thinking about using those spring type door stops and attaching various lenghts of rubber tubing to them at different heights and possible lighting the upper wall and using something crunchy on the floor to walk on.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I checked out the online demo of The Othersiders recently - definitely intriguing. My thought for the ankle ticklers was going pneumatic, since you've got another pneumatic prop right next door, but your idea certainly negates any concerns of air pressure and triggering needs.

For some reason, the actor in the corner of the padded room made me think that it might be cool to pull off a misdirection surprise, by utilizing a gravity grabber (a very cool $20 prop design - kudos to Spooky Sam) or even lighting to suddenly reveal a character on the ceiling while their attention is focused downward. Not sure if your setup is appropriate for that, but......


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Bone To Pick said:


> I checked out the online demo of The Othersiders recently - definitely intriguing. My thought for the ankle ticklers was going pneumatic, since you've got another pneumatic prop right next door, but your idea certainly negates any concerns of air pressure and triggering needs.
> 
> For some reason, the actor in the corner of the padded room made me think that it might be cool to pull off a misdirection surprise, by utilizing a gravity grabber (a very cool $20 prop design - kudos to Spooky Sam) or even lighting to suddenly reveal a character on the ceiling while their attention is focused downward. Not sure if your setup is appropriate for that, but......


Seeing how my haunt location is a rented apartment I can't mount anything to the ceiling. I might could create a false ceiling to mount it to though.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Aw, come on - a little toothpaste in the huge bolt holes and no one will ever know.


----------

